# Which Female Celeb Are You Crushing On?



## bandit.45

Christina Hendricks


----------



## Thound

Barbra Eden has always been mine. I know she is old now, but I still think she is beautiful.


----------



## Wolf1974

My GF and I are big Kate Bekensale fans!

The one that has spun my head lately is Taylor swift. What the hell happened to that ackward girl. She suddenly got hot.


----------



## Looking2Change

Not really a celebrity but she was a Playboy playmate. Val Keil. Oh my god she is hottttt


----------



## thenub

Here's mine. 
Katie McGrath










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haiku

/drops mic


----------



## Wolf1974

Looking2Change said:


> Not really a celebrity but she was a Playboy playmate. Val Keil. Oh my god she is hottttt


Holy hell I had to look her up but the GF and I agree she is just beautiful!! :surprise:


----------



## Looking2Change

Wolf1974 said:


> Holy hell I had to look her up but the GF and I agree she is just beautiful!! :surprise:


Couldn't agree more. Follow her on Facebook. Her pictures are absolutely STUNNING. her beauty is second to none. There is just something or everything about her. HAHA


----------



## Joey2k

Bridget Regan . First crushed on her in Legend of the Seeker, now she's on The Last Ship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wolf1974

Joey2k said:


> Bridget Regan . First crushed on her in Legend of the Seeker, now she's on The Last Ship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I saw that series "legend of the seeker" however the books, at least the first few, are way better if you haven't read them. 

You're right though she is beautiful.


----------



## tech-novelist

How about Bar Refaeli?

http://cdn-s3.si.com/s3fs-public/st.../public/2013/04/bar-refaeli.jpg?itok=LTBzot23


----------



## Faithful Wife

I'm hot for both Ariana Grande and Nicki Minaj. Which is weird because they are nearly opposites from each other. However, I love this video and song because they are both in it.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0HDdjwpPM3Y

Yumm.


----------



## GusPolinski

Martha Plimpton and Shannon Woodward from Raising Hope.


----------



## LucasJackson

To me, Judy Greer and Leslie Mann are the bee's knees, the cat's meow. They look like my wife.


----------



## john117

Selma Hayek...


----------



## Fozzy

GusPolinski said:


> Martha Plimpton and Shannon Woodward from Raising Hope.


I love that show. The one where Shannon Woodward wore the J-Lo dress had me screaming.


----------



## Fozzy

john117 said:


> Selma Hayek...


It's SALMA! dooooood.


----------



## arbitrator

*Two James Bond girls from quite a while ago!

From  Die Another Day , the haunting deceptive essence of Rosamund Pike.

And from  The World Is Not Enough, the sheer beauty of Sophie Marceau!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy

GusPolinski said:


> Martha Plimpton and Shannon Woodward from Raising Hope.


I'll go one further.

Virginia and Burt are what I aspire to in a marriage.


----------



## GusPolinski

Fozzy said:


> I love that show. The one where Shannon Woodward wore the J-Lo dress had me screaming.


Great show.

I was sad when it ended.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Sonja

Not exactly current celebrities, but I crushed on Emma Peel (Avengers) and Cat Woman (Batman), both from the original 1960's TV series.

Both were smoking hot and deliciously naughty.


----------



## TBT

Joey2k said:


> Bridget Regan . First crushed on her in Legend of the Seeker, now she's on The Last Ship.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





Wolf1974 said:


> I saw that series "legend of the seeker" however the books, at least the first few, are way better if you haven't read them.
> 
> You're right though she is beautiful.


She's a beauty for sure. Hope they don't kill her character off on The Last Ship!

I've read mostly all of the 'Seeker' books... great series. Talking of beauties,it might be wise to mention the Mord Sith... just in case,lol.


----------



## TX-SC

I don't have any that I am crushing on NOW, but back when I was younger, I was more into women who were pretty but not "flashy" or glamorous. Four that I can think of: Helen Hunt, Laura Dern, Gillian Anderson, Mary Steenburgen.


----------



## Looking2Change

I honest don't think there is a hotter woman on the planet than Val Keil. Check her out:


----------



## Buffon06

Eva Green...hottest Bond girl ever!


----------



## Jayg14

Buffon06 said:


> Eva Green...hottest Bond girl ever!


I second this!


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Always had a thing for Charlize Theron, Gina Gershon, and Scarlett Johansson


----------



## KillerClown

Red Sonja said:


> Not exactly current celebrities, but I crushed on Emma Peel (Avengers) and Cat Woman (Batman), both from the original 1960's TV series.
> 
> Both were smoking hot and deliciously naughty.


Julie Newmar, Lee Meriwether or Eartha Kitt?


----------



## KillerClown




----------



## TAMAT

I was never into movie "stars", but the actresses who played bit roles seemed more real to me. for example.

Sunny from "magnum force"

The girl in the chevy from "mad max"

Bjork too. Not a bit role player but sort of non-traditional beauty


----------



## bandit.45

I like Bjork too. I think she's really cute, in an impish kind of way.


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## EunuchMonk

Haiku said:


> /drops mic


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## Andy1001

Ever since she cut her hair it's been Charlize Theron for me.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Currently?

Eva Green
Penelope Cruz
Milana Vayntrub
Charlize Theron


----------



## TheGoodGuy

Oh, and Bridgette Wilson-Sampras


----------



## Steve1000

@bandit.45

Definitely Gypsy from Mystery Science Theater! She's the total package.


----------



## Steve1000

@Haiku

I thought about Dory instead of Gypsy from Mystery Science Theater, but I didn't want anyone to think I was weird.


----------



## bandit.45

Andy1001 said:


> Ever since she cut her hair it's been Charlize Theron for me.


Beautiful woman. Interesting life story also. Her biography is pretty crazy.


----------



## BradWesley2

I'm officially relabeling this thread the Pathetic Male thread. 

What a sad bunch!


----------



## VermisciousKnid

BradWesley2 said:


> I'm officially relabeling this thread the Pathetic Male thread.
> 
> What a sad bunch!


Officially? 

Don't you mean, "To pump up my own ego I'm denigrating some other guys' relatively benign comments?"

That in itself is far more pathetic than anything posted in this thread!

Why don't you search out the thread in the Ladies Lounge where they discuss the yummiest male actors and put them down too?


----------



## pidge70

Gina Gershon. Saw her in the movie Bound years ago. If I ever have a mid life crisis and decide I'm gay, she's the one I want....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DayOne

BradWesley2 said:


> I'm officially relabeling this thread the Pathetic Male thread.
> 
> What a sad bunch!


No worries. Found you a crush, so you don't feel left out!


----------



## bandit.45

BradWesley2 said:


> I'm officially relabeling this thread the Pathetic Male thread.
> 
> What a sad bunch!


Pathetic males huh? How so? Explain please.


----------



## rockon

BradWesley2 said:


> I'm officially relabeling this thread the Pathetic Male thread.
> 
> What a sad bunch!


Might you be the original BradWesley and created a new account because of the password debacle?


----------



## MarriedDude

Rita ora
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ms. GP

Being a hetero lady, I wouldn't say I have a crush on her, but I think the ballerina Misty Copeland is the most beautiful woman I have every seen.


----------



## CharlieParker

Ms. GP said:


> Being a hetero lady, I wouldn't say I have a crush on her, but I think the ballerina Misty Copeland is the most beautiful woman I have every seen.


I wouldn't say I'm a ballet fan but saw Misty live, incredible.


----------



## BradWesley2

rockon said:


> Might you be the original BradWesley and created a new account because of the password debacle?


Correct you are rockon. Give that man a cigar.


----------



## kristin2349

pidge70 said:


> Gina Gershon. Saw her in the movie Bound years ago. If I ever have a mid life crisis and decide I'm gay, she's the one I want....lol
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Me too Pidge, lol. If I was ever going to consider taking a dip in the lady pond it would be with Gina Gershon.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Molly Ephraim, 5'1", 30 yrs. old.


----------



## robertzell

Paz Vega is probably my best option


----------



## john117

Fozzy said:


> It's SALMA! dooooood.


I have trouble with foreign names 

Add Susan Sarandon to the mix... I'm way old...


----------



## BradWesley2

VermisciousKnid said:


> Officially?
> 
> Don't you mean, "To pump up my own ego I'm denigrating some other guys' relatively benign comments?"
> 
> That in itself is far more pathetic than anything posted in this thread!
> 
> Why don't you search out the thread in the Ladies Lounge where they discuss the yummiest male actors and put them down too?


Turn your sarcasm detector on. I don't need to have my ego pumped up, and if you think what I said is denigrating, try growing some thicker skin.


----------



## Jayg14

2ntnuf said:


> Molly Ephraim, 5'1", 30 yrs. old.


----------



## Jayg14

Karen Gillian


----------



## CatJayBird

Sophia Bush, YO!


----------



## 2ntnuf

CatJayBird said:


> Sophia Bush, YO!


What about it?!


----------



## bandit.45

Jayg14 said:


> Karen Gillian


Oh yeeeeeeeeeah. Bonnie Scottish lass......

She's taller than fvck. She's like 6'0" and all legs. I love, love , love redheads. :wink2:


----------



## knobcreek

Whoever that woman is from Mr. Robot who was married to the Russian guy from e-corp.

Honorable mention:

Katy Perry, Olivia Munn, Serena Williams (only if I'm feeling a little submissive), Zoe Deschanel, Keira Knightley, Zoe Saldana, and the recently single Angelina Jolie.


----------



## heartbroken50

Kate Upton 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayg14

bandit.45 said:


> Oh yeeeeeeeeeah. Bonnie Scottish lass......
> 
> She's taller than fvck. She's like 6'0" and all legs. I love, love , love redheads. :wink2:


As a 6'4" man, I'd love to be with someone this tall. And I haven't been with a redhead (yet...), but I hear it's the shiznit!


----------



## bandit.45

Jayg14 said:


> As a 6'4" man, I'd love to be with someone this tall. And I haven't been with a redhead (yet...), but I hear it's the shiznit!


Oh, man...

Find yourself a ginger, and when you do, hold onto her.


----------



## LongParFour

Looking2Change said:


> I honest don't think there is a hotter woman on the planet than Val Keil. Check her out:


Val Keil... She's pure blood flow redirect lol


----------



## TBT

Hayley Atwell as Peggy Carter.


----------



## Betrayedone

There are no hollywood types I would walk across the street to say hello to.........As far as I am concerned they are just phonies that I want nothing to do with.............Some are pretty to look at but not real........


----------



## LongParFour

TBT said:


> Hayley Atwell as Peggy Carter.




Yum. So much yum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

She's not a star per se, but have you guys seen Lily the AT&T girl?


----------



## 2ntnuf

She's from Russia and I have to post this too. 

Back in the USSRcover


----------



## bandit.45

2ntnuf said:


> She's from Russia and I have to post this too.
> 
> Back in the USSRcover


Milana Vayntrub. 

She's got nice...big...knuckles....


----------



## 2ntnuf

She could be a Russian spy. We should interrogate her. Vee haf vays off making herr tok. :laugh: jk of course.


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## 2ntnuf

Personal said:


> Toktok long tok pisin?


I know I'm slow, but I can't figure that one out. :laugh:


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## 2ntnuf

I can't and as dumb as I am, I was thinking it might be Klingon. Oh well... Thank you.


----------



## LongParFour

2ntnuf said:


> She's from Russia and I have to post this too.
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the USSRcover




Man.... wow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayg14

That's the AT&T Commercial girl.


----------



## bandit.45

Jayg14 said:


> That's the AT&T Commercial girl.


Yep.


----------



## VermisciousKnid

Jayg14 said:


> That's the AT&T Commercial girl.


She was in a goofy web scifi series called "Other Space". 

http://youtu.be/9VKjrwgJejQ

She appears several times in this trailer.


----------



## EunuchMonk




----------



## 2ntnuf

Used to crush on Adrienne Barbeaux when I was a kid.


----------



## giddiot

Kristen Bell and Olivia Wilde


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

Kaley Cuoco 









Mayim Bialik










Melissa Rauch









Alice Amter









Sara Gilbert









Christine Baranski

Big Bang Theory. Babes a-plenty!


----------



## MrsAldi

@MattMatt LOL! Is there anyone you don't like? 
Ah yes, Big Bang is a great show. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt

MrsAldi said:


> @MattMatt LOL! Is there anyone you don't like?
> Ah yes, Big Bang is a great show.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


 @MrsAldi, probably not! 

I still fancy Dolly Parton, and although she is probably a bit too old for me, now, I still think Judith Keppel is kind of cute. She is only 15 years older than me. 

And Rose Marie the Irish singer is very pretty.

But the woman that I really have a serious crush on? Jennifer Gibney!


----------



## MrsAldi

@MattMatt 
Cool! 
My type is a nice smile, then a brooding look, and some stubble! 

Mr A is similar looking to this actor, George Blagden, I think he's from Wales. 














Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal

...


----------



## knightRider

Damn, have a massive crush on this middle age beauty, Leslie Mann


----------



## KillerClown

Maria Brink









In "Big Bad Wolf"
https://youtu.be/j-qQ_brIsfY


----------



## LongParFour

KillerClown said:


> Maria Brink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In "Big Bad Wolf"
> 
> https://youtu.be/j-qQ_brIsfY




Oh my. Love the dirty girl.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

MattMatt said:


> Big Bang Theory. Babes a-plenty!


I'm seeing lots of very ethnic proboscises. You are a "nose man" MattMatt.


----------



## bandit.45

Double post


----------



## bandit.45

Personal said:


> Lisa Loeb


I always thought Lisa Loeb was hot as hell. She has that "come hither, sexy Librarian look" with those horn-rim glasses.


----------



## bandit.45

KillerClown said:


> Maria Brink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In "Big Bad Wolf"
> https://youtu.be/j-qQ_brIsfY


Why do I have the urge to corrupt her?


----------



## LongParFour

bandit.45 said:


> Why do I have the urge to corrupt her?




You're not the only one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerClown

LongParFour said:


> Oh my. Love the dirty girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's not a dirty girl. Not even close.

This is a dirty girl.

yolan-di visser










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt0RfcPQjXo


----------



## bandit.45

KillerClown said:


> She's not a dirty girl. Not even close.
> 
> This is a dirty girl.
> 
> yolan-di visser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zt0RfcPQjXo


Is this Marilyn Manson's new girlfriend?


----------



## KillerClown

bandit.45 said:


> Is this Marilyn Manson's new girlfriend?


You're joking right? You've never seen Die Antwoord?


----------



## bandit.45

KillerClown said:


> You're joking right? You've never seen Die Antwoord?


Um....no....

I don't really follow the crypto-goth freak crowd. Please post a pic of her...without Manson please.....


----------



## bandit.45

Hey Billie Piper is goiong to be at the San Antonio ComicCon this year!

http://alamocitycomiccon.com/celebrity-guests/


----------



## LongParFour

bandit.45 said:


> Um....no....
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really follow the crypto-goth freak crowd. Please post a pic of her...without Manson please.....




Agreed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life

This is one of the most beautiful women in the world, in my opinion:


----------



## bandit.45

I've heard J-Lo is mean to her husbands though....


----------



## LongParFour

Luvher4life said:


> This is one of the most beautiful women in the world, in my opinion:




I know this sounds blasphemous but she's never really done anything much for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

LongParFour said:


> I know this sounds blasphemous but she's never really done anything much for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh that ass of hers lights me up though....


----------



## LongParFour

bandit.45 said:


> Oh that ass of hers lights me up though....




Straight up LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luvher4life

LongParFour said:


> I know this sounds blasphemous but she's never really done anything much for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not blasphemous. Now that I think about it, she's not really "hot", just beautiful.

Now, here's a woman that does it for me, though I can't explain it:


----------



## LongParFour

Jessa Hinton is my kryptonite










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KillerClown

Here you go.












bandit.45 said:


> Um....no....
> 
> I don't really follow the crypto-goth freak crowd. Please post a pic of her...without Manson please.....


----------



## VermisciousKnid

LongParFour said:


> I know this sounds blasphemous but she's never really done anything much for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She's a terrible actor, that's for sure.


----------



## Jayg14

giddiot said:


> Kristen Bell and Olivia Wilde
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


ooohhh love me some Kristen Bell.


----------



## TAMAT

I would have to say Jennifer Lopez in a special category, since she is a model, actress, singer and business woman. While I agree that she is very very attractive, I can't imagine what life would be like with her, she must have a complete entourage of hangers on who would out number me 25 to 1. I might be lucky to get 5 minutes a day with her.

Tamat


----------



## LongParFour

There are a number of new great adult genre celebs now, but unsure how mentioning them adheres to the rules of this forum lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZDog377

Dana Brooke or Alexa Bliss from WWE. Or Meghan Markle from the TV show Suits....USA always picks good ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongParFour

Whitney Westgate... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandit.45

TAMAT said:


> I would have to say Jennifer Lopez in a special category, since she is a model, actress, singer and business woman. While I agree that she is very very attractive, I can't imagine what life would be like with her, she must have a complete entourage of hangers on who would out number me 25 to 1. I might be lucky to get 5 minutes a day with her.
> 
> Tamat


I have heard rumors that she is very conceited, has a nasty temper, is very vindictive, and mistreats her employees.


----------



## bandit.45

Jayg14 said:


> ooohhh love me some Kristen Bell.


Kristen Bell is very cute, and she's very funny too.


----------



## bandit.45

Claudia Black is an Aussie actress who was on three Sci Fi TV shows: _Farscape_, _Stargate SG-1_ and lately _Containment_. I've had a crush on her for fifteen years. 

She has the sexiest female voice in the world and she does female voices for several big name video games. You have to hear it....


----------



## PhillyGuy13

My all-time is Jennifer Anniston.

Now I'm partial to Alexandra Daddario, who was in True Detective and was the Rock's daughter in San Andreas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhillyGuy13

Oh! And that Austrialian model who was on Orange is the New Black Last year. HOT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongParFour

bandit.45 said:


> Claudia Black is an Aussie actress who was on three Sci Fi TV shows: _Farscape_, _Stargate SG-1_ and lately _Containment_. I've had a crush on her for fifteen years.
> 
> 
> 
> She has the sexiest female voice in the world and she does female voices for several big name video games. You have to hear it....




Oh. My. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

@bandit.45,

What happened to my post of Carla Gugino? It was tasteful.


----------



## Rubix Cubed

2ntnuf said:


> @bandit.45,
> 
> What happened to my post of Carla Gugino? It was tasteful.


 There are posts missing from a bunch of threads. I think there must have been some software glitch or something. Post it again.


----------



## bandit.45

2ntnuf said:


> @bandit.45,
> 
> What happened to my post of Carla Gugino? It was tasteful.


Wasn't me mi amigo. Carla is a hottie. I still remember that topless scene from Sin City. Yum. :circle:


----------



## LongParFour

bandit.45 said:


> Wasn't me mi amigo. Carla is a hottie. I still remember that topless scene from Sin City. Yum. :circle:




Second that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ntnuf

I'll tell you, if you want to watch a great love story that will show you how hate is really love, just watch the 1946 movie Gilda. It's worth renting, buying, or watching.

I sort of have a crush on her. Yeah, she's been dead a long time, and she is as old as my dad, but hey, check this clip out and you'll see what I mean. 

By the way, @bandit.45, she is a red head. 


Gilda's song and dance, "Put the Blame on Mame".

She was 28 in 1946.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Either she is here at TAM, her ex, or someone is just an a$$hole. 

Californication


----------



## ConanHub

bandit.45 said:


> Claudia Black is an Aussie actress who was on three Sci Fi TV shows: _Farscape_, _Stargate SG-1_ and lately _Containment_. I've had a crush on her for fifteen years.
> 
> She has the sexiest female voice in the world and she does female voices for several big name video games. You have to hear it....


Cough!

She is one of very few celebrities that could probably seduce me.

She is amazing and I am a sucker for a good sized nose!

She is super hot!


----------



## Andy1001

ConanHub said:


> Cough!
> 
> She is one of very few celebrities that could probably seduce me.
> 
> She is amazing and I am a sucker for a good sized nose!
> 
> She is super hot!


You mean if she played her cards right she could have you?
Even if she played them wrong she could have me.


----------



## ConanHub

Andy1001 said:


> You mean if she played her cards right she could have you?
> Even if she played them wrong she could have me.


LOL!:grin2:


----------



## TBT

Friday Night Lights had so many good looking gals. My favorite...










Connie Britton


----------



## 2ntnuf

TBT said:


> Friday Night Lights had so many good looking gals. My favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connie Britton


She was on the television show "Spin City". They were always teasing her about her dates. She was one reason I used to watch. I liked her character.


----------

